# Traded in car (don't have registration doc yet)



## Aerotec (Oct 7, 2016)

Frustrated! Traded in my old car for a new one and won't get my DMV registration for two weeks. Uber doesn't recognize my title application as an acceptable document. Also, there is no inspection document because North Carolina law does not require one. In essence, I don't have a car that Uber recognizes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Aerotec said:


> Frustrated! Traded in my old car for a new one and won't get my DMV registration for two weeks. Uber doesn't recognize my title application as an acceptable document. Also, there is no inspection document because North Carolina law does not require one. In essence, I don't have a car that Uber recognizes.


Liquid Paper.



Aerotec said:


> Frustrated! Traded in my old car for a new one and won't get my DMV registration for two weeks. Uber doesn't recognize my title application as an acceptable document. Also, there is no inspection document because North Carolina law does not require one. In essence, I don't have a car that Uber recognizes.


Liquid Paper.

Also try Rustoleum vinyl and fabric spray to erase upholstery mistakes . . .



tohunt4me said:


> Liquid Paper.
> 
> Liquid Paper.
> 
> Also try Rustoleum vinyl and fabric spray to erase upholstery mistakes . . .


When you have " given up" on stain removal.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Aerotec said:


> Frustrated! Traded in my old car for a new one and won't get my DMV registration for two weeks. Uber doesn't recognize my title application as an acceptable document. Also, there is no inspection document because North Carolina law does not require one. In essence, I don't have a car that Uber recognizes.


Something similar happened to me. I renewed my registration by mail instead of in person and did it right before it expired. 
My mistake since i was unable to drive until new one arrived. DMV wouldnt give me one since I had done it by mail.
Now I do everything in person.


----------



## Aerotec (Oct 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe, thanks for your sincere reply. I was thinking that I might have to go to the DMV in person to get squared away.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber allowed me to drive with temp tags. I just uploaded my temp registration and I was activated that day. Instead of a license plate, even though I was transferring plates and already had the plate on my car, on the app instead of the license plate # it just said TEMP.

When my real registration arrived, I uploaded and it was changed to the actual license plate #.


----------



## Aerotec (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Ryan Singh (Jul 1, 2017)

Aerotec said:


> Thanks, Steve.


So did you ever managed to drive for uber while waiting on the documents for the new car you bought? I am running into similar issue. I just traded in my car . But I don't have the paperwork to go to DMV to get the registration from DMV. The dealership says it might take about 3 weeks for paperwork to come in mail and I transferred the plate from old car..
So is it better to go back to dealership and ask for a temp tag instead of transferring your old one? And then later tell DMV that you want to transfer your old one to the new one or just get a brand new plate later when I get the paperwork to get the registration. But then won't uber ask for registration if you put the plate number as "temp" like it was said above? 
Help plz . Thanks in advance


----------



## Newerguy (Jun 29, 2017)

That's what I ended up doing today. Hopefully they take it. My snag is my temp insurance card. Can't get it until Monday but I sent in a binder insurance card. Hopefully they take that one.



steveK2016 said:


> Uber allowed me to drive with temp tags. I just uploaded my temp registration and I was activated that day. Instead of a license plate, even though I was transferring plates and already had the plate on my car, on the app instead of the license plate # it just said TEMP.
> 
> When my real registration arrived, I uploaded and it was changed to the actual license plate #.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

You live and drive in NC, right? You should send in the temporary registration, and use either the expiration date, or the actual temptag number. My temp registration was a onion skin thin, 3x5 hand written job that matched my caardboard tag. That's what I did a few months ago when I bought a used Prius. You don't need the inspection thing, thats only for drivers in NC using vehicles tagged in another state.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ryan Singh said:


> So did you ever managed to drive for uber while waiting on the documents for the new car you bought? I am running into similar issue. I just traded in my car . But I don't have the paperwork to go to DMV to get the registration from DMV. The dealership says it might take about 3 weeks for paperwork to come in mail and I transferred the plate from old car..
> So is it better to go back to dealership and ask for a temp tag instead of transferring your old one? And then later tell DMV that you want to transfer your old one to the new one or just get a brand new plate later when I get the paperwork to get the registration. But then won't uber ask for registration if you put the plate number as "temp" like it was said above?
> Help plz . Thanks in advance


Just spam whatever papers you have.

Create a gazillion copies of the same vehicle uploading slightly different pics onto your profile. One will probably make it thru after a dozen attempts...

PS If you havent yet, do NOT delete your old vehicle. Keeps you "active" making it easier to "add" a vehicle.


----------

